# [Solved!] HELP! K2 updated failed every time.....



## aghazi (Oct 1, 2009)

I am trying to update K2 to new firmware 2.3. I had font hack, screensaver hack & usb networking.

- Uninstalled screensaver & font hack using provided bin. restarted K2. hacks gone.
- reset the K2 to factory settings.
- Tried to updated on 2.3 firmware. Getting Kindle update was not successful during Stage 1 of 2.

Tried many times but not luck. Can anyone help me out? Thanks in advance.

AG


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The update takes awhile...what message are you getting about not being successful?

Betsy


----------



## aghazi (Oct 1, 2009)

Betsy thanks for reply. I am getting "Kindle update was not successful". After that it restarts itself to old version.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

are you doing this via USB. . . make sure you have the correct update.  It's different for the Kindle US and the Kindle Global, and of course for the Kindle DX.


----------



## aghazi (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Ann. I have US K2 and using correct firmware. Trying to update it manually via usb.

AG


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When you look at settings to see what version number you have, what does it say?  There was one other person who'd had the 2 hacks and thought she'd deleted them but it turned out she used the wrong uninstall file for one of them so the hack wasn't really uninstalled.  You'll know if it really is gone if it just has the version number with the (xxxxx) and no additional codes indicating hacks are present.

If it just says version 2.0.3 or 2.0.4 you should be good to go, and if it's not taking I think you'll have to contact Kindle CS.

Alternatively, just live without hacks for a few days, leave WN on, and see if it comes down on it's own.


----------



## aghazi (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. K2 version is 2.0.4 (353720025). Nothing else. I had other numbers before when I had hacks.

AG


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ I suggest you erase the copy of the installer you downloaded, then reboot your computer. Download the installer again. Then reset the Kindle again. Then try installing the update again.


----------



## aghazi (Oct 1, 2009)

Problem solved! It was due to USB hack. There was only manual uninstall process and it was not working. Found a new uninstall bin for USB hack. Here is the link. http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63292

Thanks everyone.

AG


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

okay I am doing this now and still having the same problem you are.. I did the hack link as you listed but now sure what that is supposed to do.  same problem though.. update wont go through, anyone have any ideas.. maybe I am not doing the uninstall right.. it does not have directions..


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I downloaded the uninstall file again.. am I supposed to do anything with it.. its in my root directory but does not seem to do anything


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> okay I am doing this now and still having the same problem you are.. I did the hack link as you listed but now sure what that is supposed to do. same problem though.. update wont go through, anyone have any ideas.. maybe I am not doing the uninstall right.. it does not have directions..


Patrizia,

Copy the uninstall file to the root directory of your Kindle (use the USB). Disconnect from your computer, then choose menu > settings > menu > update Kindle.

You should get a message that your Kindle is updating/restarting. Once that has successfully completed and you have uninstalled all the hacks you had (I only had fonts, but many have both fonts and screensavers) then reconnect the Kindle to your computer and copy the 2.3 version of the software to the root directory. Disconnect and follow the same steps: menu > settings > menu > update Kindle.

That should do it.

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I tried that, the problem is that when I unplug my kindle it does not give me the update option.. it is greyed out like its not able to update.  I did this with the file (I only have screen savers) so I am sort of stuck. I even did a restart and nothing happened.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I admit this is really getting silly.. why are they so freaked out about us having fonts and screensavers.. honestly.. I have worked on this the better part of an hour and still can't get this thing to update.. any ideas are welcome...  I can't even do an update on the file listed.  I am so frustrated


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay after that didn't work for the umpeenth time here is the link that got me here.. different file but it seemed to do the trick here is the post.. look under 911Jason. this got me on track

Now I have to figure out how to get my screensavers back..anyone have all this in one easy file, I have never had to remove my hack before this. so its my first time through.. I had an early hack so all my updates worked fine until now.

so now I have to remove and add everytime.. I am really starting to be annoyed by the faces of the dead authors 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15984.0.html


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Patrizia, NogDog posted a link to a one-stop website (his) where you can get it.  It's in two threads -- the 2.3 update one and NogDog's own thread announcing it.


----------

